# Yoga/Pilates DVDs



## JULIA (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anyone here have anything that they can recommend? Or have heard people recommend that they can pass on to me?

I've been looking up a few workout DVDs and the ones I've considered buying so far are:

-Winsor Pilates
-Stott Pilates

Have you tried these or heard anything about them?

I've also been told that Belly Dancing is a great way to work your abs. And since I need fun, upbeat workouts that won't bore me within seconds, I was wondering if I should go with a belly dancing DVD than a Pilates/Yoga DVD.

What do you think


----------



## vintage (Jul 27, 2006)

Windsor


----------

